# Very Interesting Bike....How Old?....



## georgedelk (Apr 22, 2011)

I just found this Titus bicycle, apparantly made in Germany. The tires are 28 x 1.75 and state "MADE IN GERMANY" on the side. The frame has a very detailed paint job and the rims are painted and pin striped. The bike has coaster brakes and also a front handbrake that presses the pad directly on the top of the tire. There is a built on wheel lock on the rear and a grease fitting on the crank. 
I have found nothing online about this bike or the manufacturer. Any information, especially the age, would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## serg (Apr 22, 2011)

Try to write in Germany.

http://www.altesrad.net/phpBB3/

http://www.fahrradsammler.de/


----------



## jdbicycle (May 1, 2011)

i like this bike, where did you find it?


----------



## brassbusterpc (May 1, 2011)

Very NICE bike. Thanks


----------



## twowheelfan (May 2, 2011)

if the rear hub is a sachs they date them i think. like the sturmey archer hubs in uk. i think that yours dates to before the early thirties if it is not painted white on the rear part of the back fender. thats about all i know. good luck. and please post if you come up with any info. thanks! i will do the same.


----------

